# Welcome New Members



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would like to welcome the new members this week.

_PorkChop_
_Chemo_
_MnDiver_
_hoosier dhr_
_Austin Bachmeier_ (been with us for awhile, just official)
_buckmaster_ (Andrew will be writing for the site, see his inaugural in August)
_BigJ_

Please make them feel welcome here at Nodak Outdoors.

:beer:


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Welcome. :fro:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Im not sure why I didn't join sooner. Great site, great people.

Thanks for the welcoming.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Welcome all. :beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Dito to what BigJ wrote. :beer:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

HOLA! :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard...you'll love it here especially as we get into hunting seasons.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome guys!!! Hunting season is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Proud to be a paying member! Could not justify to myself getting all this info and not joining. You guys have been great to say the least. I don't think I have talked to a better bunch of dudes. I am pretty stoked about moving to ND. I have been trying to get there for several years. I don't know if there is a better state out there for hunting opportunities. Seems like so much to do between the waterfowling and other things to hunt like crows, doves, turkey, and predators. What a blessing! Don't get me wrong AK is great but it is mostly a Big Game state which I hunt but I prefer to be hunting the birds. . Thanks again! Leo


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

When I get bored doing the civilian stuff...I mean working...I go back and look at the 'old'en days. Wow...look at these names....

Chris,

Do you still do this some where? I know there is the thread but do you still post these?

It would interesting to see a list of current supporting members and how long we have been.

Sorry, just cruising through the past.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome jacka$$es!! 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MSG Rude said:


> When I get bored doing the civilian stuff...I mean working...I go back and look at the 'old'en days. Wow...look at these names....
> 
> Chris,
> 
> ...


I have gotten away from it, for no particular reason...just got busy. I could throw a report together at some point, could be interesting. Lots of members over the years.


----------

